# Cap badge help?



## leeandrews (Feb 13, 2008)

I am trying to locate a shipping line from the 1920's. I have an image of a cap badge worn by a Capt.Bradley R.I.M. The badge is a wreath with a King's Crown, and a blue circle with a gold star. I cannot find this badge anywhere. Can anyone help?

Sorry for poor photo.


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=20070

Can the link above be of any help?


----------



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

*Merchant Navy Cap Badges*

Is this of any help?


----------



## Bill Morrison (May 25, 2013)

*Cap Badges*



Hugh Ferguson said:


> Is this of any help?


Hello Hugh. Are these from your own collection ?


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

In the 1960's my sister worked at Simpsons Gold Thread Works in Preston and they made allot of the Cap and Jacket badges, in those days most of them were made by hand........

Cheers Frank


----------



## waiwera (Feb 13, 2005)

*MN Cap Badges*

What a fantastic collection clearly illustrating the size and scope of the British Merchant Navy in the early 20th Century. I wonder how many are still worn in 2015? Perhaps just a couple?
Amazing that the Greenwich Maritime Museum has nothing like this on display. In fact the MN in the early 20th century is hardly featured


----------



## leeandrews (Feb 13, 2008)

Still no sign. I am stumped. The Crown is confusing me. Thanks very much though.


----------



## Bill Morrison (May 25, 2013)

Having look through many cap badges with crowns on top the nearest I can find is Oceanic Steam Nav. Co. Ltd. (White Star Line)


----------



## leeandrews (Feb 13, 2008)

I am afraid the photo came from someone else. It is a silver or white star on a circular blue background.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Another way to help may be to pursue the career of the said Capt. Bradley. Do you have any detail about him - date, place of birth etc?

Regards
Hugh


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Marine Department of Burma (?)

Possibly from time when Burma was part of the British Empire. The letters attributed to Captain Bradley, Royal Institute of Management, tend to indicate more of a shore based position and were fashionable with staff appointed 'out East'. These management positions were notified in "The India List and India Office List' in the early 1900's - a search may find Captain Bradley. The white star on blue background is still featured in the Myanmar Ministry of Transport seal.

Dennis.


----------



## leeandrews (Feb 13, 2008)

Thank you so much for the help.


----------

